# Need form check, anything I need to work on? shooting 1 and a half months



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

I watched your video several times. It does not show your stance, or what the end results are? It is extremely hard to evaluate someone from one angle. Without any information or communications, you are limiting any good coach to judge based on a video. Several question need to be answered: What is your goal? How much have you improved in the time you are shooting? Do you wish to hunt only or enter tournaments? How does the shoot feel to you? What draw weight are you shooting? Best advice is to find a professional coach in your area on USA Archery, and talk to him/her.


----------



## wabbit (Jan 12, 2016)

Bowgren2 said:


> I watched your video several times. It does not show your stance, or what the end results are? It is extremely hard to evaluate someone from one angle. Without any information or communications, you are limiting any good coach to judge based on a video. Several question need to be answered: What is your goal? How much have you improved in the time you are shooting? Do you wish to hunt only or enter tournaments? How does the shoot feel to you? What draw weight are you shooting? Best advice is to find a professional coach in your area on USA Archery, and talk to him/her.


OP, after watching you run your arrows down range, what bowgen has stated is right on, especially seeking finding a coach, btw don't recommend anything above a level 2 at this stage, and to promote that here is the link https://www.teamusa.org/usa-archery/judges-and-coaches/coaches/usa-archery-coach-locator

additionally, as bowgen indicated w/o knowing your ultimate goals it is difficult to ascertain your expectation(s) or if you are even marginally meeting them which might be exacerbating your frustration.

now, several observation(s): 

where are you striking the target and at what distance?

you have quite a rig and seem quite familiar with the equipment for only being in the sport a month and a half?

using a release is rough to master for those established in the sport which again can exacerbate your belief you are not shooting up to your expectations!


----------



## wabbit (Jan 12, 2016)

wabbit said:


> OP, after watching you run your arrows down range, what bowgen has stated is right on, especially seeking finding a coach, btw don't recommend anything above a level 2 at this stage, and to promote that here is the link https://www.teamusa.org/usa-archery/judges-and-coaches/coaches/usa-archery-coach-locator
> 
> additionally, as bowgen indicated w/o knowing your ultimate goals it is difficult to ascertain your expectation(s) or if you are even marginally meeting them which might be exacerbating your frustration.
> 
> ...


added:

1. level 2 instructors in springfield IL scott erb, or robert thornton, or talk to the kind folks at springfield archery http://www.springfieldarchery.com/about/

2. you have assets in town to assist you, as shown by the club you were shooting at...why not use them?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree with the posts above. However, one thing that I can see is that you may have too much hand in the bow. That is your hand is too far to the right. It looks like you are using your lifeline in your palm as your reference. This leaves too much muscle available to influence the POI if you have the slightest added tension. The best place to have the riser is on the "thenar eminence". For a better explanation of this, Larry Wise's book, Core Archery, has a pretty good explanation of this. The video of the same name is also very good.

Allen


----------



## alecgoldstein (Dec 24, 2017)

One thing that I would highly recommend is relaxing your bow hand. It seems as though you are “pistol gripping” it after you release, which is the opposite of what you should be doing. It is important to not only keep the pressure of your bow on your lifeline, but also try and keep your fingers at a 45 degree angle. This will help with the torquing of the bow which can affect the arrow flight.

Overall, for shooting one and a half months your form looks pretty good. One common thing many people do as they shoot more and more is their posture begins to worsen. This may not seem like an immediate problem, but just keep it in the back of your head and make sure your stance is always perfect and your back is straight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougRockwell (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank you everyone! I know its nothing like videoing every angle of my shot, but what everyone suggested I will take it as great help. I've shot 4 300's. 300 39x with Triple XXX's being the first time I shoot a 300 next 300 44x with Triple XXX's being my top score with X's. 300 43x With Series 22 arrows, and 300 37x with Series 22, If you need pictures I can send too see where my arrows are landing. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## mark1968 (Feb 18, 2006)

View attachment 6417981

Like on this picture I would suggest videos. With all this perspectives one could (maybe) help and give advises on the shooting-performance. Even with a coach next to you I always would suggest video-analyzis, because a shot sequence has so many different point s to look at, so even the coach will have a hard time to focus on all of them.

Greetz from Germany

Markus


----------



## DougRockwell (Oct 4, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM8HdLxkz1Y Update on Form check... I had to make do with what I got. Any suggestions would be very helpful! also new bow.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Your bow hand looks a lot better. Your follow through is good, but maybe a little passive.

You might look at keeping your bow shoulder down a little more.

But the main thing you need is string time.

Allen


----------



## alecgoldstein (Dec 24, 2017)

It seems like you are forcing your follow through it should be natural. When you expand your back and release your hand should naturally end up behind your head (for me it’s behind my ear but it depends on the person). 

Also try and keep your shoulder down. If you can’t lower your shoulder because your string won’t allow it and you’re hitting a hard wall, it’s because your draw length is to short.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougRockwell (Oct 4, 2015)

Yeah I was told my draw length is a touch too short. The nock is going past my eye


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Your DL is NOT too short. With scores like that from a relative beginner, it's likely perfect for you. 

Keep practicing and focus on doing everything the same on every shot. A written shot sequence is very helpful for this.

Allen


----------



## DougRockwell (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks Allen! I shot my best yesterday on vegas 3 space, 298 17x,


----------

